# Adónde / dónde



## webbytoes

what is the difference??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alc112

A correction:
Is not Adonde, it's  A dónde


----------



## belén

alc112 said:
			
		

> A correction:
> Is not Adonde, it's  A dónde




Alc, no te confundas.

"Adonde" existe en castellano

adonde. 
 (De donde). 
 1. adv. relat. l. Como los pronombres relativos, se construye a veces con antecedente. El lugar adonde vamos. 
 2. adv. interrog. A qué lugar. 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . ¿Adónde vas? 
 3. adv. interrog. donde (ǁ en qué lugar). 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. 
 4. adv. interrog. donde (ǁ qué lugar). 
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. 
 5. prep. A casa de, junto a. 
de adónde. 
 1. loc. adv. Arg., Bol., Hond., Nic. y Ur. U. para indicar la imposibilidad de que se haga o se logre algo. Pero de adónde alcanzarlo. Dicen que aumentarán los sueldos, ¡de adónde! 



Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Mira aquí:
www.rae.es y pon donde y adonde, los dos son correctos.
Suerte.


----------



## alc112

belen said:
			
		

> Alc, no te confundas.
> 
> "Adonde" existe en castellano
> 
> adonde.
> (De donde).
> 1. adv. relat. l. Como los pronombres relativos, se construye a veces con antecedente. El lugar adonde vamos.
> 2. adv. interrog. A qué lugar.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . ¿Adónde vas?
> 3. adv. interrog. donde (ǁ en qué lugar).
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento.
> 4. adv. interrog. donde (ǁ qué lugar).
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento.
> 5. prep. A casa de, junto a.
> de adónde.
> 1. loc. adv. Arg., Bol., Hond., Nic. y Ur. U. para indicar la imposibilidad de que se haga o se logre algo. Pero de adónde alcanzarlo. Dicen que aumentarán los sueldos, ¡de adónde!
> 
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 

Que verguenza


----------



## belén

webbytoes said:
			
		

> what is the difference??
> 
> Muchas gracias.



There is not really a difference, both mean "where"

but if you are implying movement (from A to B) in your question, you should use "adónde"

¿Adónde vas?  - Where are you going?

Although, if you are coming from B to A, you should use "dónde"

¿De dónde vienes?  Where are you coming from? 

Because for "ir" you use the preposition "a" so the words "a"+ "dónde" contracted and "adónde" was the result.

Well, that's my theory...


----------



## webbytoes

Very interesting.  Muchas gracias!


----------



## Prodriguez

Adónde, así con acento es una pregunta y es como una palabra más corta para . ¿hacia dónde?.

Dónde con tilde también funciona como pregunta y muy similar que Adónde, pero Adónde sería una pregunta más explícita = ¿hacia qué lugar?





			
				webbytoes said:
			
		

> what is the difference??
> 
> Muchas gracias.


----------



## Artrella

Hi all,

I think "adónde"(with or without tilde) indicates movement/direction, whereas "dónde" (with or without tilde) indicates situation.

Eg,

¿Adónde vas? >>> It means that, for instance, you are walking towards the door and somebody wants to know *where* are you going *to*.

Voy adonde la gente va >>> I will follow the rest of the people.


¿Dónde está su oficina? >>> which is the location of your office >>> *where* is your office?

Donde yo estuve no hay electricidad >>> where I was there is no electricity.


I consider that >>> adonde/adónde is the equivalent to "where to"
and >> donde/ dónde >>> is the equivalent to "where"


Regards,
Art


----------



## Akialuz

Hi all,
I would use Adónde for movement/direction and Dónde for location/place.
~Aki


----------



## Akialuz

oops! examples:
¿Adónde vas?
¿Dónde estás?
~Aki


----------



## Artrella

De: Consulta 1
Fecha: 03/01/05 05:29:44
Asunto: *(adonde/adónde-donde/dónde)* 

*adonde. * 

1. Adverbio relativo de lugar que expresa la dirección de un movimiento. Es palabra átona y por ello se escribe sin tilde, a diferencia del adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo adónde. Funciona, a modo de conjunción, introduciendo oraciones de relativo con antecedente o sin él: «Desciende a los infiernos, adonde va a buscarlo la Diosa Madre» (Cousté Biografía [Arg. 1978]); «Regresamos adonde nos esperaba el taxi» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]). También puede escribirse en dos palabras: a donde. Aunque hasta ahora se venía recomendando un uso especializado de ambas grafías: adonde -con o sin antecedente expreso- y a donde -sin antecedente expreso-, esta recomendación no ha cuajado en el uso y hoy se admite como correcto el empleo indistinto de ambas formas: «Esperamos nerviosos el mediodía en el lugar a donde hemos sido conducidos» (Laín Descargo [Esp. 1976]); «Vaya a donde quiera, descanse» (Andrade Dios [Arg. 1993]).

2. En el español actual debe evitarse el uso arcaico de adonde y a donde para indicar situación (‘en donde’): *«Será mejor encontrar el sitio sagrado a donde va a ocurrir la aparición» (Aridjis Comedia [Méx. 1989]); *«Andrés Trapiello ha escrito buenas y curiosas anécdotas de ese bar, adonde entrevisté a Italo Calvino» (Mundo [Esp.] 15.12.96). En estos casos debe usarse el adverbio relativo donde, opcionalmente precedido de en.

3. Como preposición (adonde) o locución prepositiva (a donde) se utiliza, en la lengua coloquial, con el significado de ‘junto a’ o ‘a casa de’: «El mozárabe regresó adonde Guacelmo, que se había puesto a rezar frente a la cruz» (Torbado Peregrino [Esp. 1993]); «Beatriz y Vicente se han ido a donde su tía» (Chase Pavo [C. Rica 1996]); «Esa misma tarde volvió adonde Prato» (UPietri Oficio [Ven. 1976]). Con este sentido, puede usarse también donde.

4. Es incorrecto utilizar adonde y a donde precedidos de preposición: *«El club de los corazones solitarios..., [...] hacia adonde algunos [...] miraban entre la nostalgia y la ironía» (SchzOstiz Infierno [Esp. 1995]). En estos casos debe suprimirse la preposición o emplear el adverbio relativo donde.


Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas a donde (o adonde) y donde, 
siendo más frecuente el uso con preposición: Iré a donde tú vayas / Iré donde tú vayas; La casa adonde te llevo 
está cerca / La casa donde te llevo está cerca. 
adónde. 
1. Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo que significa ‘a qué lugar’. Es tónico y por ello se escribe con tilde, a diferencia del adverbio relativo adonde. Introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos y subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: «¿Y adónde llegaremos?» (Ocampo Cornelia [Arg. 1988]); ¡Adónde hemos ido a parar!; «No sé adónde ir» (NHerald [EE. UU.] 9.4.97); ¡Mira adónde nos ha llevado tu intransigencia! No existe justificación para censurar la escritura de este adverbio en dos palabras: a dónde, documentada desde siempre en todo tipo de textos. Así, son igualmente aceptables las grafías adónde y a dónde: «Esas seducciones, ¿qué significaban, a dónde conducían?» (Edwards Anfitrión [Chile 1987]); «No sé a dónde queréis llegar los dos» (BVallejo Trampas [Esp. 1994]). 

2. En el español actual debe evitarse el uso arcaico de adónde y a dónde sin valor de movimiento: *«Me preguntó Carlitos, mi hijo, que adónde había estado» (LpzPáez Herlinda [Méx. 1993]); *«¿A dónde están tus dioses?» (Gala Ulises [Esp. 1975]). En estos casos debe usarse el adverbio dónde, opcionalmente precedido de en.

3. Es incorrecto utilizar adónde y a dónde precedidos de preposición: *«¿Hacia adónde?» (Álvarez Catedral [Chile 1995]); *«Corro sin despedirme, sin saber hacia a dónde voy» (Pinto Despertar [C. Rica 1994]). En estos casos debe usarse el adverbio dónde. La anteposición de preposición no es incorrecta cuando adónde encabeza oraciones interrogativas indirectas que constituyen término de preposición: «Hablábamos sobre todo de adónde iremos a parar» (Chacel Barrio [Esp. 1976]); «Violeta no tiene idea de a dónde van a parar sus tapices» (Serrano Antigua [Chile 1995]); «Le interroga acerca de adónde va» (Castilla Psiquiatría 1 [Esp. 1979]).


Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas a dónde (o adónde) y dónde: 
¿A  dónde vas? / ¿Adónde vas? / ¿Dónde vas?
Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## Lancel0t

Adonde = To where; asks for a destination
 ex. ¿Adonde va Jaime? 
donde = where; ask for a location 
 ex. ¿Donde es Jaime?


----------



## el_novato

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Adonde = To where; asks for a destination
> ex. ¿Adonde va Jaime?
> donde = where; ask for a location
> ex. ¿Donde es Jaime?



>>> ex. ¿(En) d*ó*nde es*tá* Jaime?


.


----------



## saemon

Hola!!!

¿Alguien me puede recordar cuándo se deben usar "a dónde" y "adónde"?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Alegra

hola!
i dont have a specific context for this question, but i am curious about the difference between donde and adonde in spanish. up until now, ive been using the one that just feels right but i think thats not such a good idea  when do you use the two and how do the situations differ?
pace


----------



## dilema

Alegra said:


> hola!
> i dont have a specific context for this question, but i am curious about the difference between donde and adonde in spanish. up until now, ive been using the one that just feels right but i think thats not such a good idea  when do you use the two and how do the situations differ?
> pace


I would say that "adonde" is usually used when some kind of movement is involved:

¿Adónde vamos este fin de semana? (where will we go this weekend?)
El lugar adonde nos dirigimos está en el campo (The place we are heading is in the countryside)

In contrast, "donde" is used when there is not movement:

¿Dónde has dejado el libro? (Where did you leave the book)?
El lugar donde vivo es bonito (The place where I live is pretty)
Te espero en el bar donde nos conocimos (I will wait for you at the bar where we met)


----------



## G-R

Hola,
I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between "A dónde" and "Adónde". Is there a rule about how they should be used?

Many thanks!
Regards


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

G-R said:


> Hola,
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between "A dónde" and "Adónde". Is there a rule about how they should be used?
> 
> Many thanks!
> Regards



Para decirte la verdad, creo que los dos son mismos, usa lo que te guste.


----------



## mhp

No hay razones para censurar la escritura de este adverbio en dos palabras, documentada desde siempre en todo tipo de textos; así pues, son igualmente aceptables las grafías _adónde_ y _a dónde

__Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## G-R

Thank you so much for your help . I wondered if this was the case.
So do the questions: "¿A dónde vamos?" and "¿Adónde vamos?" translate exactly the same?
Gracias


----------



## Redline2200

G-R said:


> Thank you so much for your help . I wondered if this was the case.
> So do the questions: "¿A dónde vamos?" and "¿Adónde vamos?" translate exactly the same?
> Gracias


 
Sí  
Son iguales.


----------



## quijotecabron

Con relación al tema adónde/ a dónde, como se suele ver/oír Adónde en Latinoamérica, específicamente en México, les refiero al libro "El español de América". Aunque rae.es dice que los dos son correctos, es obvio que esa es una revisión relativamente nueva. Para aquellos que creyeran en el elitismo lingüístico creo que sería más aceptado usar A dónde.


----------



## quijotecabron

Con relación al tema adónde/ a dónde, como se suele ver/oír Adónde en Latinoamérica, específicamente en México, les refiero al libro "El español de América". Aunque rae.es dice que los dos son correctos, es obvio que esa es una revisión relativamente nueva. Para aquellos que creyeran en el elitismo lingüístico creo que sería más aceptado usar A dónde.


----------



## Ynez

El diccionario de la RAE dice que la palabra "adónde" no existe. Pero luego en "adonde" da ejemplos con "adónde".


----------



## mhp

adonde.(De donde).
2. adv. interrog. A qué lugar.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¿Adónde vas?


que.(Del lat. quid).
4. pron. excl. Agrupado con un nombre sustantivo o seguido de la preposición de y un nombre sustantivo, encarece la naturaleza, cantidad, calidad, intensidad, etc., de algo.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¡Qué tiempo de placeres y de burlas! ¡Qué de pobres hay en este lugar!

cuando.(Del lat. quando).
2. adv. t. En sentido interrogativo y exclamativo, en qué tiempo.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¿Cuándo piensas venir? No sé cuándo. ¡Cuándo aprenderás!

(DRAE)


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> adonde.(De donde).
> 2. adv. interrog. A qué lugar.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¿Adónde vas?
> 
> 
> que.(Del lat. quid).
> 4. pron. excl. Agrupado con un nombre sustantivo o seguido de la preposición de y un nombre sustantivo, encarece la naturaleza, cantidad, calidad, intensidad, etc., de algo.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¡Qué tiempo de placeres y de burlas! ¡Qué de pobres hay en este lugar!
> 
> cuando.(Del lat. quando).
> 2. adv. t. En sentido interrogativo y exclamativo, en qué tiempo.*ORTOGR*. Escr. con acento . ¿Cuándo piensas venir? No sé cuándo. ¡Cuándo aprenderás!
> 
> (DRAE)




Comprendo lo que quieres decir...que no aparece ningún pronombre interrogativo. La palabra "qué" aparece, pero con un significado muy raro, y comprobé que de "dónde" dice también que no está registrada.

Es raro, de todos modos. Para mí una palabra es "que" y otra "qué".


----------



## guneingdoe

I am self-learning advanced Spanish and there's a question in my textbook-

Se utiliza _____ cuando en la oración aparece su antecedente.
Se utiliza _____ cuando en la oración no aparece expreso el anecedente.

I wonder where should "a donde" and "adonde" fit into these two sentences? As I have read in other threads, some of you explained that the two terms practically have no difference... 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris K

Se utiliza *a donde* cuando en la oración aparece su antecedente. For example, "el lugar a donde vas es muy lejos."

Se utiliza *adonde* cuando en la oración no aparece expreso el anecedente. For example, "¿adónde vas?"


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Puede serte de interés:



> Aunque hasta ahora se venía recomendando un uso especializado de ambas grafías: _adonde_ —con o sin antecedente expreso— y _a donde_ —sin antecedente expreso—, esta recomendación no ha cuajado en el uso y hoy se admite como correcto el empleo indistinto de ambas formas:


DPD


Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Chris K said:


> Se utiliza *a donde* cuando en la oración aparece su antecedente. For example, "el lugar a donde vas es está muy lejos."
> 
> Se utiliza *adonde* cuando en la oración no aparece expreso el anecedente. For example, "¿adónde vas?"


 
Sólo (me gusta mantener la tilde) esa pequeña corrección.

Saludos


----------



## elking

El Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (en rae.es) indica que se puede usar las dos formas. Quieren decir la misma cosa.

"No hay razones para censurar la escritura de este adverbio en dos palabras, documentada desde siempre en todo tipo de textos; así pues, son igualmente aceptables las grafías _adónde y a dónde: «Esas seducciones, ¿qué significaban, a dónde conducían?» (Edwards Anfitrión[Chile 1987]); «No sé a dónde queréis llegar los dos» (BVallejo Trampas [Esp. 1994])."_


----------



## beccar San

Yo conocía el tema de la siguiente manera. Cuando llevan tilde las palabras —cuyos nombres técnicos no recuerdo— se hace énfasis en ellas. Esto sucede en el caso de preguntas y/o exclamaciones, ya sean explícitas o implícitas. 
Ejemplos.:

*1] ¿Cuánto me dijiste que le mermaste?
2] Lamentablemente, no logré ver cómo anotó el punto.
3] ¡Qué me dijiste mequetrefe!*

Lo mismo ocurre con el adonde/ a donde, sólo que como son dos palabras, existe un aspecto más que hay que tomar en cuenta: la existencia de un antecedente expreso. Por ejemplo:

*1] Vamos al restaurante adonde fuimos la anterior vez.* En esta oración, el antecedente expreso que 'da la señal' para que el _a_ se pegue al _donde _es _restaurante._

Distinto a:

_*2] Te seguiré a donde vos fueres.*_ En esta oración el antecedente no está expreso y por ende: a donde. En mi mente de circo, yo me fío del antecedente y su señal, cual juego, para saber cuándo pegar la _a_ y el _donde. _Y en caso de que no hubiere ningún antecedente expreso, hago como si el _donde _tomase su lugar; separándolos deste modo. Jaja, espero que haya sido de ayuda, aunque de seguro llegué tarde...


----------



## Andrea8Colon

Hola,

 Was confused when to use adonde vs. dónde.. I think adonde is when you are saying where you are going and dónde where something may be.. here is what I wanted to say "I have no idea where I want to go to college. I want to be a doctor and I am very good at math and science."
No tengo ni idea adonde quiero ir para la universidad. Quiero ser médica y soy muy buena en matemáticas y ciencias."

Does this make sense?

Thank you


----------

